

It's amazing that you can recognize all of these characters just by their colors - franze
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/527676_10150740378456413_711476412_11895462_1581534758_n.jpg

======
dalke
I think I got all but one:

Simpsons, Teenage Mutant Teenage Turtles South Park, The Smurfs, Asterix and
Obelisk, Burt and Ernie, Donald Duck & his three nephews, ???

Who is in the bottom right?

~~~
romland
Lucky Luke :)

~~~
dalke
Ah, thanks! Lucky Luke and the Daltons. Haven't read that series.

